

As Apple And Google Fight, Amazon Quietly Lurks - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/10/amazon-phones-tablets-set-top-boxes/

======
ryandvm
Ah, my favorite RISK move. Amazon is holed up in Australia while Google and
Apple scrap over the rest of the board. Patience...

